# Odin stuck at "param.lfs"!



## Mufriginhand

Hey guys. I think I might need some help with this one.

I was running MIUI 1.9.16 with the stock kernel and started having an issue last night with my phone being unable to send texts. I decided this morning to try to go back to stock and reflash MIUI. I was following the steps in the "***READ THIS!!!!!!*** Going from CM7/MIUI/OMFGB to another rom/Unbricking your device" thread (on XDA). When I try to flash ED05 Odin freezes on param.lfs. I am using the wall charger that came with my phone and I'm also Odining without the battey in. Is there anyway to flash a new param.lfs? Or am I just screwed?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kidserious

Mufriginhand said:


> Hey guys. I think I might need some help with this one.
> 
> I was running MIUI 1.9.16 with the stock kernel and started having an issue last night with my phone being unable to send texts. I decided this morning to try to go back to stock and reflash MIUI. I was following the steps in the "***READ THIS!!!!!!*** Going from CM7/MIUI/OMFGB to another rom/Unbricking your device" thread (on XDA). When I try to flash ED05 Odin freezes on param.lfs. I am using the wall charger that came with my phone and I'm also Odining without the battey in. Is there anyway to flash a new param.lfs? Or am I just screwed?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Try redownloading the files you are using and see if that helps.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufriginhand

kidserious said:


> Try redownloading the files you are using and see if that helps.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I have redownloaded Odin v1.83, reinstalled the Samsung drivers, and also downloaded EB01 and I am still having the same problem. I am using the Atlas v2.2.pit, should I be using the "Stock-i500-VZW-pit.pit" or will that not make a difference?


----------



## jpaulwaite

try using the rfs file system converter. Alot of times when coming from an MTD based rom, you have remnants of the MTD system that hang around during the flashing phase. When using odin, use your stock .pit, and make sure repartition is checked during the flash session. That will fix any issues alot of times. do a google search for the rfs converter, as I don't have the link off hand. 

best of luck.


----------



## Mufriginhand

jpaulwaite said:


> try using the rfs file system converter. Alot of times when coming from an MTD based rom, you have remnants of the MTD system that hang around during the flashing phase. When using odin, use your stock .pit, and make sure repartition is checked during the flash session. That will fix any issues alot of times. do a google search for the rfs converter, as I don't have the link off hand.
> 
> best of luck.


I am unable to get into recovery on my phone. I can't even get to the Samsung logo. I still can get into download mode but it seems like everything I try to flash hangs on the param.lsf. I'm worried that I might have flashed the recovery in Phone instead of PDA. I'm not positive of it but I'm worried that that's what happen. What would be the best course of action from here? Is there anything that can be done using Heimdall or do I just have a new paper weight?


----------



## kidserious

Mufriginhand said:


> I am unable to get into recovery on my phone. I can't even get to the Samsung logo. I still can get into download mode but it seems like everything I try to flash hangs on the param.lsf. I'm worried that I might have flashed the recovery in Phone instead of PDA. I'm not positive of it but I'm worried that that's what happen. What would be the best course of action from here? Is there anything that can be done using Heimdall or do I just have a new paper weight?


Try to odin a recovery tar. There is no param.lsf in that to my knowledge. Do it with the battery out and when it's done, put the battery back in and 3 finger into the recovery. If it goes to the recovery, wipe everything and flash a rom.

Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufriginhand

kidserious said:


> Try to odin a recovery tar. There is no param.lsf in that to my knowledge. Do it with the battery out and when it's done, put the battery back in and 3 finger into the recovery. If it goes to the recovery, wipe everything and flash a rom.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk


I downloaded "Stock-i500-VZW-Recovery.tar" and it seems to be hanging up on that as well. I have let it sit for 15 minutes and it hasn't moved at all. Odin says:

<ID:0/004> File analysis..
<ID:0/004> Enter CS for MD5..
<ID:0/004> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<ID:0/004> Please wait..
<ID:0/004> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<ID:0/004> Leave CS..
<ID:0/004> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/004> Initialzation..
<ID:0/004> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/004> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/004> recovery.bin

And nothing seems to be happening. I also failed when I tried to repartition using the Stock VZW.pit and the Atlas.pit.

EDIT:

I let it run and the screen eventually went black on my phone but Odin never said Pass or Fail. I tried unplugging the phone and Odin immediately said Fail. I tried to get into recovery and nothing happened. Nothing seems to be happening at all when I try to turn the device on.


----------



## dsk04

the file your using some how became corrupt, happened to my ed05 tar file... download a new one and try again, dont forget to restart your computer as well


----------



## Mufriginhand

I was told in XDA to use Heimdall. I ran Zadig and installed the drivers for my phone. When I open heimdall-frontend.exe it reads: "The procedure entry point _invalid_parameter_noinfo_noreturn could not be located in the dynamic link library MSVCR100.dll."

Does anyone know what this means? And if so, what can I do to get past it?


----------



## dsk04

Mufriginhand said:


> I was told in XDA to use Heimdall. I ran Zadig and installed the drivers for my phone. When I open heimdall-frontend.exe it reads: "The procedure entry point _invalid_parameter_noinfo_noreturn could not be located in the dynamic link library MSVCR100.dll."
> 
> Does anyone know what this means? And if so, what can I do to get past it?


 download this

http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=5555


----------

